# KOLKATA | Altius | 91m X 2 | 25 fl X 2 | U/C



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

The newest uber cool, kuxury condominium of Kolkata, will make its mark in the soaring skyline of the city.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*"Altius" Video*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*PROJECT SNAPSHOT*

A bold and modern architectural icon with the best in international living, Altius is about being on top, both literally and metaphorically. Located close to the heart of the city and close to all modern amenities, Altius incorporates a complete life style zone.

Official Website: Altius

*Location*: Christopher Road, off P C Connector
*Developer*: Prudent Infrarealty, Space Group & Empress Group
*Category*: Residential Condominium
*Height*: 91m / 299ft
*Team*: 
*Architects*: 
ACTA International, Singapore
Maheshwari & Associates, Kolkata
*Structural Engineers*:
Sterling Engineers, Mumbai
SPA Consultants, Kolkata
*Landscape Architects*:
Design Accord
*Green Consultants*:
Centre for Sustainable Design
*MEP Consultants*:
Sheth Technoconsultants
*Project Details*:
Altius consists of 2 towers of 25 floors each (G+24 storied). It is a hi-end residential condominium with a terrace and bridge connecting the two residential towers which have 105 classy apartments. It is a Green building with multi level car park on 1st & 2nd floors. Top floor, the 24th, houses the club and an infinity edge pool.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Renders*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*PROJECT DETAILS*

*Location* - 67, Christopher Road

*Map*









*Project Features*
Rain-water Harvesting
Waste water recycling
Fire Fighting equipment as per Law
Green Building

*Ground Floor*
Multi-purpose Games area
Children’s play area
Community Hall
Drop-off Plaza

*1st/2nd Floor*
Multi-Level Car Park

*3rd to 23rd Floor*
Residential Apartments

*24th Floor Club - AntiGravity*
Fully equipped gym with Steam/Sauna
Games Room
Billiards/Pool room
Cards Room
Home Theatre
Lounge area/Library
Squash Court
Infinity Pool on the roof
Fully Landscaped roof garden


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Close-up


----------



## greaneto (Jan 17, 2013)

looks nice!Thanks for contributing never the less.


----------

